# ISO different side dish ideas for BBQ



## rickell (May 9, 2006)

Looking for different side dish ideas.   We are having a bar-b-que this
weekend.   Standard burgers and hot dogs.   I want to serve something
different for the side dishes.  Normally we would serve beans and a
corn casserole.

What do you think?


----------



## jennyema (May 9, 2006)

Grilled grits with cheese and jalapenos.

Make up some grits using half the liquid (sub chix broth if you want).  When cooked, add chopped jalepenos and shredded jack/cheddar/manchego cheese and some chili powder.

Pour onto a greased cookie sheet and form into a sqaure about 3/4 inch or so thick.  Cool.

Grill till golden brown.


----------



## Constance (May 9, 2006)

Why not grill some corn on the cob? That's always a hit. 
If you don't have room on the grill, you can always just boil a big pot full. I let the salted water come to a boil, add the corn, let the water come back to a boil for 3 minutes. That's all it needs. To keep warm, put corn in a colander over the pot of hot water and lay a piece of foil over the top. 
*Note: shucking corn is a good job for the kids. Put them outside under a tree and give them a bag or bucket for the shucks. 

My mother made an Hawaiian style baked bean dish that was quite different and very good. 

Hawaiian Baked Beans

2 16oz cans pork and beans in tomato sauce
2 15oz cans 3 bean salad, drained
2 8oz cans crushed pineapple, drained
2/3 cup bottled BBQ sauce
2 tbl Worchester sauce
1 lb bacon, cooked, drained and chopped

In sprayed 3 quart casserole, combine all ingredients excepts bacon. Sprinkle bacon over top and bake uncovered in 350 degree over about 1 hour, until hot and bubbly.

Serves 12


----------



## desertland (May 9, 2006)

I've been enjoying salted baby potatoes recently... wash some baby potatoes, and soak them in salt water for about 10-15 minutes.  Then, throw them on the barbecue and let them cook for about 40-50 minutes.  They taste quite delicious!  (And they're very simple to make)


----------



## QSis (May 9, 2006)

Check out this "What to take to a cookout" thread, rickell.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/what-to-take-to-a-cook-out-18323.html?highlight

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (May 9, 2006)

Whenever burgers or hotdogs are involved I have to make my mom's macaroni salad

MOM'S MACARONI SALAD

8 oz. box elbow macaroni (cooked, drained, and cooled. This is one time I rinse the macaroni well or you have to double the dressing and entire salad is too dry.)

-sliced radishes, 4 or 5 large
-cucumber, cut long ways, seeds removed, and sliced
-1 yellow pepper, chopped
-1 tomato, chopped (you can use any type of tomato i.e., Roma, grape, etc. If using grape still cut in half so tomato juice flavors salad)
-1 med-large carrot ribbons or just sliced carrots
-2 hard boiled eggs, grated (a must for this salad)

DRESSING
1 cup Miracle Whip
1 cup mayonnaise
1 TBS apple cider vinegar
1 TBS sugar
salt and pepper to taste (heavy on the pepper)

Mix all dressing ingredients first. Add veggies to macaroni and then mix most of dressing with everything. Refrigerate for about 1 hour to let flavors blend. Not totally necessary but it does help. Right before serving mix rest of dressing in with everything else.

Serves 8-10

This is great with the burgers we always make with it at the following link- 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums...269#post181269

Another good thing is this - but like the recipe indicates it MUST be refrigerated for 2 hours prior to eating it.

BEAN AND PASTA SALAD 

8 oz. uncooked rotini 
1 can black beans 
1 can great Northern beans 
1 can kidney beans 
1 11-oz. can whole kernel corn 
1 2-oz. jar pimiento, chopped 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup Zesty Italian dressing (I use Kraft)
1/2 tsp. ground red pepper 
1/2 tsp. dry mustard 

Cook and cool rotini. Mix all beans, corn and pimiento in bowl with juice from cans. While pasta is cooking and beans are soaking in a bowl mix mayo, Italian dressing, pepper, and mustard. 

Pour bean mixture into colander, rinse and drain. Mix mayo mixture with the bean mixture making sure everything is coated well and refrigerate for 2 hours. 
===
MY NOTES: The mixture HAS to refrigerate for 2 hours to let the Italian dressing "calm" down. After 2 hours you can't taste it like you can at first. It will taste nothing like it does at first. ALSO to make it more kid-friendly you can leave out the ground red pepper or just cut down on it. Even though the recipe doesn't call for much it has a wee bit of an impact on the dish.

Now, to make this a chicken dish you can pre-grill some chicken breasts (pound them out first), cut in nice chunks (but not so big you have to have knives!!) and add to bowl to sit in fridge for 2 hours.

p.s. - you know you're from North/South Carolina when someone asks what to serve with BBQ and you automatically think about your favorite side dishes to serve with pulled pork


----------



## marmar (May 9, 2006)

Not a corn casserole, but the Barefoot contessa on food network made a corn salad just now since she had a american grilling episode or something.
It's an idea, and I'm sure its on food network's website.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 9, 2006)

I'd 2nd corn on the cob, except it's definitely not fresh corn season, & out-of-season corn on the cob, if you can find it, is awful.

Since it's still relatively cool out, what about a warm German-style potato salad?  I make one using turkey bacon, so even non-red-meat-eaters can enjoy it.  Also have a wonderful recipe for Blue Cheese Potato Salad that's become quite popular.


----------



## Constance (May 9, 2006)

Deviled eggs are another good side for a cook-out. I make mine with Miracle Whip, mustard, and sweet pickle relish, then top with a sliced olive or a bit of pimento and sprinkle with paprika. Nothing fancy, but awfully good.

Oven roasted potatoes would also be great. Slice potatoes in wedges, toss in olive oil, S&P and Cajun seasoning. (skip or go easy on the salt if Cajun seasoning already has it.) Bake uncovered in oven at 375-400 degrees until tender, browned and crisp. Turn halfway through cooking. You can even do this the day before. Then all you have to do is put them back in the oven, uncovered, and reheat for a few minutes. The kids (and big kids like me) will want catsup on these. 

Don't forget to serve a platter of sliced tomatoes, sliced or coarsly chopped sweet onions, shredded lettuce, a couple of kinds of sliced cheeses, and condiments like sweet pickle relish, a couple kinds of mustard, catsup, mayo, and maybe some Heinz 57 to dress your burgers and dogs. I'd also put some good dill pickles on the platter. If you want to make it look pretty, garnish with some pretty leaf lettuce, cherry tomatoes, olives, etc.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 9, 2006)

Guys - let's not forget/keep in mind that this barbeque is for THIS coming weekend.

Neither tomatoes nor corn are in season.  Whilie I LOVE sliced tomatoes during tomato season, styrofoam supermarket tomatoes would have me moving on to the next dish.


----------



## Constance (May 9, 2006)

More reason to go for the deviled eggs and roasted potatoes!


----------



## auntdot (May 9, 2006)

I am a fan of salads with hamburgers/hot dogs.  

How about a cucumber salad with some sweet onions, nothing better. Oil, vinegar, a tad of sugar and some spices (dill works very well), top with some parsley and maybe some julienned or thinly sliced carrot, and let it marinate for several hours.  If you can find some fresh, ripe tomatoes, we just picked up some at our local farm stand (where they are from I have no idea) that would be fine. But they are not necessary.

Or can try a mushroom salad (Google for recipes).

A jar of pimientos will give some nice flavor and color to it.

Could try what we call an antipasto pasta salad.

It is a pasta salad with the makings of an antipasto, such as Genoa salami and pepperoni and a white cheese .  Add some jarred pimientos, or sliced peppers, olives, oil and vinegar, some oregano or Italian seasoning. You can substitute, or add, at will.  Think of it as cold pasta (usually use spirals because they hold the sauce, but you can use any), some meat, your choice, in slices or small chunks, white cheese, and an olive salad. Make it with what you can get and make it yours.  It is very forgiving. 

The olive dressing is best made the day before, the flavors really blend overnight.

Or a carrot salad (again Google).

Would keep the beans, just a personal preference.

Just a few ideas.  Hope they help and enjoy.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 10, 2006)

Here are some ideas:

-Grilled Asparagus

-Coleslaw

-7 Layer Salad

-Pasta Salads.....see the thread in the salad forum for ideas

-Baked Beans

-Grilled sliced potatoes and onions ( I just get a good size sheet of alum. foil and slice the potatoes and onions.....add some pats of butter and S & P.  Seal the foil and plunk it down on the grill.  Takes about 20 minutes......turn the packet every so often.  Don't put it over hot coals or they'll burn.

-Cucumber Salad.....I plan to try these myself
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_30328,00.html
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_23165,00.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## cara (May 10, 2006)

I would go with a colored salad with everything in it and some Tzatziki...
completely satisfied with that.


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 10, 2006)

Potato salad
Macroni egg salad
3 bean hot dish(yum)
Fresh fruit salad
Cut up fresh veggies with a dip
Sour Kraut mixed with brown sugar. (great on dogs and burgers)
Thick,thick chili for topping burgers and dogs.
Assorted grilled veggies
sliced cheese
7 layer dip and tortillas
Sauerkraut Salad..1 can sosurkraut, rinsed and drained
1 can green beans,drained
1 can wax beans, drained
2 cups sliced celery
1 med onion, chopped
1 sm jar pimento
1 green pepper, chopped
1 tlb veg oil
1 cup vinegar
1 and 1/2 cup sugar
Combine vegetables. Combine oil, vinegar and sugar. Bring to boil. Cool. Pour over veggies. Refrigerate. can be made a couple days ahead. Serves 10 to 12 people.


----------



## auntieshelly (May 10, 2006)

Broccoli is still in season, so you may want to try ...     

Raw Broccoli Salad
1 bunch fresh broccoli heads, washed and cut into small florets
1/2 cup golden raisins
1/3 cup sunflower seeds, raw or roasted
1/2 lb. bacon, cooked and crumbled
1/4 cup red onion finely chopped

Combine all the above ingredients and toss with dressing (see below).  Chill at least 2 hours before serving.

Dressing
Combine the following:
1/4 cup mayo
1/4 cup sour cream
2 Tablespoons sugar
2 Tablespoons red wine or cider vinegar
(You may use 1/2 cup mayo OR Miracle Whip as a substitute for the mayo and sour cream in the recipe.)    

This is always a popular side at any gathering.


----------



## Constance (May 10, 2006)

Thumps, I used to make a kraut salad for my ex, from a recipe his mother gave me. It was just onions, peppers, celery, kraut and brown sugar...I didn't care for it, but the ex liked it.
Yours looks delicious, and I will definately give it a try!


----------



## IcyMist (May 10, 2006)

If you are a fan of baked beans, this recipe seems to be even better.  As I am NOT a fan, I don't eat them.  My sister makes this recipe and is always being asked for it because people love it.  

*Calico Beans*

*Type of Prep : *Crock Pot
*Cuisine : *Southern, U.S. Regional

*INGREDIENTS:*

1 pound lean ground beef
6 slices bacon, diced
1/4 cup chopped onion
2 cans (approx 16 ounces each) baked beans, drain but reserve liquid*
1 can (15 ounces) red kidney beans, drained
1 can (15 ounces) lima beans, drained
1/4 cup molasses
1/2 to 3/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup ketchup
2 tsp mustard
*PREPARATION:*

* Drain the juice in the baked beans and reserve to use as needed to thin mixture throughout cooking. 
Brown ground beef with bacon and onion. Put all ingredients in slow cooker. Cover and cook on high for 1 hour. Reduce to LOW and cook 3 to 5 hours.


----------



## kimbaby (May 10, 2006)

bbq baked beand, corn on the cobb,potatoe salad or egg salad,cole slaw, and maybe some garlic bread as well...


----------



## katluvscake (May 10, 2006)

I am a big fan of the summertime favorite 5 cup salad.

1 cup mandarin oranges

1 cup slicsed strawberries

1 cup marshmellows

1 cup coconut

1 cup of sour cream or coolwhip

Easy, simple and so tasty


----------



## IcyMist (May 10, 2006)

WOW that's not a salad, that's a dessert. My kind of dessert AND I vote for the sour cream or maybe vanilla yogurt.


----------

